# Crenicichla saxatilis pair



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

I can't believe I'm posting such **** photos on the Internet, but these are the only pics of them I have at the moment. So excuse the quality please.


----------



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

Those are far from **** pictures (unless **** means good? )

Very nice looking fish - are they breeding yet?


----------



## lophius (Jan 6, 2008)

they really are stunning fish aren't they.

Here's a photo of a pair that I tool in the wild guarding fry - always in heavily vegetated areas.


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice Pikes!


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

lophius said:


> they really are stunning fish aren't they.
> 
> Here's a photo of a pair that I tool in the wild guarding fry - always in heavily vegetated areas.


Wow. Where was that?



xyra said:


> Those are far from **** pictures (unless **** means good? )
> 
> Very nice looking fish - are they breeding yet?


Lol I actually typed "sh**" but it came out as that. I just got them this afternoon so they haven't. 

By the way here are a few more - still poor quality - pictures.


----------



## simonas (Apr 12, 2008)

lovely. look at his big bottom lip. bless!!

I love pikes I'm missing my big cobra that I sold recently. next time I'll get a pair like yours . are they being good with each other


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

nice fish mate. I've never had a pair myself. Had 3 males and a few females in the past just never males and females at the same time.

definately one of those pikes in my top 5 species list. Possibly one of the uglier pike species but that's why I love them lol


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

simonas said:


> lovely. look at his big bottom lip. bless!!
> 
> I love pikes I'm missing my big cobra that I sold recently. next time I'll get a pair like yours . are they being good with each other


They're fine with each other. The male does get a little pushy sometimes but even in that case it's just a little nudging. Having other fish in the tank as target fish helps divert the male's aggression away from the female as well.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

what other fish you keeping with them then?


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

mike515 said:


> what other fish you keeping with them then?


A small firemouth and convict. The big male simply ignores them but the female enjoys scaring the hell out of them lol.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Guessing your two pikes are still pretty small then?


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

mike515 said:


> Guessing your two pikes are still pretty small then?


The male is 7" and the female is 5", so they're both about 3 inches from maximum length.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Good size then.

I've never had anything but problems keeping pikes with convicts. Not because of the pikes. The cons would just start fights that they couldn't win. Other than that my pikes have always been pretty good. Just keep with fish that look nothing like another pike and they're fine.


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

mike arent we all due some pics of your awsome setups and fish?
im in need if an aquatic fix...

Jon


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

carisma02uk said:


> mike arent we all due some pics of your awsome setups and fish?
> im in need if an aquatic fix...
> 
> Jon


yeah and I keep telling you lot it aint happening. I put a few pics of my paima up on another site and got slated. Saying it was cruel to be keeping these fish in captivity etc. Got a lot of positive comments as well but can't be bothered with all the agro from those who keep a 30 litre guppy tank and suddenly know everything. And I know there are some of those people on here.

I might be persuaded to get some pics of my other tanks if I can get hold of a digi cam. I lost mine and can only find my old school cam that needs film lol


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

no worries matey, i complety understand where your comming from there..

il just have to sit and watch my apistogramma tanks then....lol..small but still nice fish..

Jon


----------

